# What does God say about Christmas?



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 27, 2022)

*what are your thoughts about the topic?*


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Nov 27, 2022)

He doesn’t say anything. He probably shakes his head though.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 27, 2022)

Nowhere in the Bible is it indicated that we should observe Christ's day of birth in any fashion. The celebration of Christmas stems from pagan rituals that occurred around the winter solstice. Early Christian adapted those to mark the day. We can't know when the actual day was anyway.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Nov 27, 2022)

LadyEmeraude said:


> *what are your thoughts about the topic?*


A time to celebrate the birth of His Son, Jesus Christ.  However, it is so commercialized, and everyone buying for everyone else.  Black Friday sales, and continuing on traditions.  It should be about the birth of Jesus.  God knows what's in our hearts and He is our Father.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 27, 2022)

Nothing.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Nov 27, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Nothing.


Nothing?


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 27, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Nothing?


That is my thought about what God says about Christmas.  Got it?


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Nov 27, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> That is my thought about what God says about Christmas.  Got it?


I guess so.  Got it.


----------



## Knight (Nov 27, 2022)

It would be great if there was a God that would answer the question. We'll just have to let those that have faith & can speak for what they believe is a sentient being  that would billions of years old living somewhere outside what our universe try their best to answer.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Nov 27, 2022)

Knight said:


> It would be great if there was a God that would answer the question. We'll just have to let those that have faith & can speak for what they believe is a sentient being  that would billions of years old living somewhere outside what our universe try their best to an


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Nov 27, 2022)

God says a lot about Christmas which is a holiday about the birth of His son, in the Bible.  Christmas originated  in Rome about 336, buy did not become a Christian holiday until the 9th century.  But, our traditions change every year and the belief of the birth of Jesus being the son of God is common among Christians.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 27, 2022)

Christmas is a consumer rip-off.  The merchants are laughing all the way to the bank and smiling all the way back to the store. 

I have nothing against families getting together over a nice meal and I have nothing against the lovely traditional Christmas carols.  I love "Silent Night", "Joy to the World" and songs like "Oh Little Town of Bethlehem."  Don't like the modern stuff like rappers doing Christmas songs.  I don't mind, "Here Comes Santa Claus" but after that I draw the line.   I have many things against massive, unnecessary commercial consumption that gets people deeper and deeper into debt and the landfills getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Nov 27, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Christmas is a consumer rip-off.  The merchants are laughing all the way to the bank and smiling all the way back to the store.
> 
> I have nothing against families getting together over a nice meal and I have nothing against the lovely traditional Christmas carols.   I have many things against massive, unnecessary commercial consumption that gets people deeper and deeper into debt and the landfills getting bigger and bigger.


Well, I certainly agree with you on that.  But, I save for the holiday and therefore don't go into debt.  It is over commercialized and should really be centered more on the Real reason we celebrate at this time.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 27, 2022)

What I think God says about Christmas is this,

I think He is happy when people are showing love one to another. I don’t think He is happy with all the material things done around the holidays, but I think He understands the rest. I also think that God wants people to consider Him, and not forget Him even at Christmas time.


----------



## Knight (Nov 27, 2022)

LadyEmeraude said:


> What I think God says about Christmas is this,
> 
> I think He is happy that people are showing love one to another. I don’t think He is happy with all the material things done around the holidays, but I think He understands the rest. I also think that God wants people to consider Him, and not forget Him even at Christmas time.


You offered an opinion about feeling or emotion not an actual verbal expression of thought by the mythical billion year old outside our universe. But the sentiment in your opinion is nice.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 27, 2022)

Knight said:


> You offered an opinion about feeling or emotion not an actual verbal expression of thought by the mythical billion year old outside our universe. But the sentiment in your opinion is nice.


Yes, my opinion of course and sentiment,  but also God is not a mythical billion year old to me, my beliefs are different perhaps than yours, if I am understanding you correctly Knight.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 27, 2022)

I don't know what he thinks about it. Maybe he's glad that a wonderful spirit can enter many people at least once a year.


----------



## 1955 (Nov 27, 2022)

Aunt Mavis said:


> He doesn’t say anything. He probably shakes his head though.


And He's probably shaking his head from Cyber Monday through to the New Year!


----------



## Muskrat (Nov 27, 2022)

Mr Knight you made me laugh.


----------



## jujube (Nov 27, 2022)

In the Puritan days, it was illegal to celebrate Christmas with feasting, dancing, music or any kind of fun.  Instead, one was to soberly reflect on one's sinful soul and spend the day in repentance.

I can see the store windows....PRE-REPENTANCE SALE!  GET YOUR GOODIES WHILE YOU STILL CAN!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 27, 2022)

I'm pretty sure that I've never given it much thought.  Is it really important as we move along life's path?  I was brought up attending a little Congregational church and always enjoyed the hymns (still do) and the festive atmosphere that takes place.

Little ones in the family still send their notes for their wished for presents, into the fireplace and up the chimney, as did I many years ago. Looking back, I think my parents must have "guided" my choices as most of them would come true on Christmas morning.

Is it really going to make a difference in my life (or your's) to believe or not belive the religious aspect of the Holiday.  If someone doesn't wish to celebrate it, by all means don't.  But no need to try to "prove" that there's no factual basis  for it.

There are other celebatory days for folks of other religions.  I'm not familiar with most but I'm surely not going to try and disprove or criticize them.  Hopefully they will enjoy their occasions as well as I enjoy mine.


----------



## Knight (Nov 27, 2022)

LadyEmeraude said:


> Yes, my opinion of course and sentiment,  but also God is not a mythical billion year old to me, my beliefs are different perhaps than yours, if I am understanding you correctly Knight.


We don't share the same thoughts about there being a God.  But we do share the same optimistic hope for mankind.


----------



## David777 (Nov 27, 2022)

What people refer to as God probably is far more concerned with other issues like how we Earth monkeys are destroying His planet and its incredible evolved life, our continuous wars, and general moral rot, than what we do in our Christmas season.

My unique speculative perspective is what Christians refer to as God and his race of angels, likely not organic and very ancient, long ago with his son Jesus, disowned much of the way leaders of Christian churches have led his flock, while being aware many ordinary Christians, and especially most of his ordinary church religious leaders like well meaning priests, preachers, nuns, etc have lived reasonable lives given how they have been otherwise misled.  For our sake he perseveres, still offering his gift of salvation and everlasting life, despite the many evil.

Much like ordinary Jews for centuries after Solomon's era were misled by the Levite sect due to being expropriated by powerful evil immoral leaders.  Thus a many centuries hand's off approach to interference at church levels to his flock.  An expectation of his race of UIE's that once a science age arose, humans given disparate nations with a range of religions, moral beliefs, and goals, would eventually destroy much of the planet, and its precious life, along with the lives of billions of last phase humans.  

It is only then that those few that survive will understand how impossible it is for humans alone to lead themselves into a peaceful, productive, future.  And the planet and its life may suffer for thousands to millions of years before it adequately recovers.  Never again will selfish warmongering humans guided by their materialistic and power greed be allowed to lead.  And those humans left will greatly agree.  The above noted, Jesus probably greatly appreciates those that celebrate his human life's beginning.

Will also speculate Mary while under anesthesia that began as she slept, was surgically impregnated by angels with DNA that was evolved off-world from that of Adam for which the ancient electromagnetic entity of Jesus could be transferred to.


----------



## Disgustedman (Nov 27, 2022)

Personally, Jeremiah 10:1-5 Regarding Christmas
6-10 deals with idols/icons


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 28, 2022)

I don't know what God thinks about Christmas but whatever he thinks, I bet he doesn't want us to max out on our credit cards at Wally Mart?


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Nov 28, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I don't know what God thinks about Christmas but whatever he thinks, I bet he doesn't want us to max out on our credit cards at Wally Mart?


That's right on, He'd much rather we give to the church and help those that need it.


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 28, 2022)

Christ is a promise fulfilled.  His birth was prophesied to generations.  

To me, I would guess that God would say celebrate by mass or service or gathering to remember my son, Christ, as a gift to you and all the world.  Live by his words and inspiration.

Everything else the "holiday" has turned into has nothing to do with Christ.


----------



## down2earth (Nov 28, 2022)

I think if God knew how commercialized Christmas would become, he would have given up his son for adoption!


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 29, 2022)

There is Christmas and there is shopping and that confuses most folks.  Many folks strongly believe that the more they use their credit cards to buy more "stuff", they will be happier and the more meaningful Christmas will be.

It is a season of madness that controls many people for almost 2 months.  When you think about it, Christmas is on December 25 to celebrate the birth of Christ.  Many have told me that all the bright lights and the shopping helps to take their minds off the cold, snow, ice and the long winter nights.  I suppose they have a valid argument here.

If you can afford it, there is beautiful warm, sunny weather in South America or Australia but you gotta have the "bucks."  Guess a trip to Wally Mart is hack of a lot cheaper than than flight to Sydney, Australia.


----------



## David777 (Nov 29, 2022)

We humans evolved from primates on myriad environments of this planet. A 24 hour rotating sphere of matter, goldilocks planet orbiting tilted towards its star at a coincidental optimal angle for 4 fine weather seasons especially at greater latitudes from planet's equator.  Given seasons, we have an annual time of year with a unique feel, that when we celebrate a list of things that begins with an ancient-like food harvest festival, Thanksgiving.  I'll have a cold turkey sandwich with salt and mayo please.    Then a generic mid winter season celebration of our human work, efforts, and production giving us an annual reward worth experiencing.  So whether from a religious perspective or a material one, it should be celebrated for the sake of human happiness. Giving to others, especially those one loves as parents and relatives, like children is wonderful. As adults, one loves to see their happiness and energetic joy.  Many in my middle class generation greatly value their Christmas experiences.  For non-families it can be what the individual makes it. For a few, maybe just yawns.  

What we experienced 40+ years ago has evolved in some not so positive ways that reflects a level of media and telecom media era economic driven cultural disjointedness that has come to dominate our floundering human world. There is much to be happy and proud about as humans as well as disappointments.  Regardless to celebrate in a giving way once a year, mid winter, is potentially happily good for our human world and our spirit. If we fall short, that doesn't mean we cannot improve and accomplish what we by consensus want by addressing issues, cooperating together.   And I'm sure God if he exists, is hoping we with minds to think, are too.  His love for everything in this incredible world and universe must be immense and deservedly so.  We are part of it.  Let us be good too.

How bizarre we would appear to people looking through a time portal from say the 1980s.  Although they would see amazing things like our telecom world, they would also cry out, what can we as a society do to not end up going down so many poor paths.  Our growing destructive overpopulation is due to somewhat selfish creature basic biology drives most will tend to hide from thinking about if it detracts from personal wealth, enjoyment, and activity.  Everyone got quite a dose of how truly fragile our human world's existence and livelihood is from the early pandemic with all the quarantine isolation, unknown fears, societal worldwide disappointments, disgust, and hopefully some wisdom.    That it could be far worse, is obvious, as well as other even more serious human caused current threats to our existence.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 11, 2022)

I don't believe in a God and although I'm prepared to believe there was an itinerant preacher whom we know as Jesus, he can not logically be the 'son of God'.  However, celebrating the end of the old year and the beginning of the new one is surely a natural thing to do.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 11, 2022)

What would God say?  I don't know but I'm sure he wouldn't say, "Go Shop NOW"!


----------



## caroln (Dec 11, 2022)

I don't know.  We never had a conversation about that.


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Dec 11, 2022)

His son was born in September so…..He likely has billions of other planets to watch out for anyway, maybe one’s with intelligent life.


----------



## SeniorBen (Dec 11, 2022)

The Broncos just got two interceptions against KC and scored on both of them, but I think God is just %$#@!ing with them. Or maybe the interceptions were early Xmas gifts. The second half begins after this commercial break. 27 to 14, KC.


----------



## ronaldj (Dec 11, 2022)

His birth leads us to the cross.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 11, 2022)

I think He says, "Love one another."


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 12, 2022)

Well, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

That is all.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 12, 2022)

debodun said:


> Nowhere in the Bible is it indicated that we should observe Christ's day of birth in any fashion. The celebration of Christmas stems from pagan rituals that occurred around the winter solstice. Early Christian adapted those to mark the day. We can't know when the actual day was anyway.


Exactly.  Many people fantasize that they know the mind of God, some naively, and some for self importance.


----------



## Right Now (Dec 12, 2022)

We hear what God says in our hearts and souls.  So I will take what he is saying to me about Christmas and cherish it.
What day we celebrate it?  What does it matter? What matters is that we celebrate it.


----------



## charry (Dec 12, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Nothing.


exactly lewkat !!! Nothing !


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 12, 2022)

Luke 9:35 - And _then_ a voice came from the cloud, saying, “This is My Son, _My_ Chosen One; listen to Him!”

Maybe, the message of the Christmas story is that the way to live is condensed in the Golden Rule - found in Mark 12: 30-31 It is the prelude to the parable of the Good Samaritan

30 Love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your mind and with all your strength.’ 31The second is this: ‘Love your neighbour as yourself.’ No other commandment is greater than these.”


----------



## Michael Z (Dec 12, 2022)

I think God says a lot about the Savior, Jesus. Apostle Paul and Silas, when imprisoned, sang songs of praise (Acts 16:25). And that praise  very likely included praise of the Savior, Jesus. So you might say Paul and Silas might have sung one of the first Christmas carols! 

I know how commercial and even silly Christmas traditions may sometimes become, but I don't think it is wrong to celebrate our Savior, both on Christmas and every other day. And if we also want to make it a day to show love to our family members, friends and others, why not?


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 12, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Luke 9:35 - And _then_ a voice came from the cloud, saying, “This is My Son, _My_ Chosen One; listen to Him!”
> 
> Maybe, the message of the Christmas story is that the way to live is condensed in the Golden Rule - found in Mark 12: 30-31 It is the prelude to the parable of the Good Samaritan
> 
> 30 Love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your mind and with all your strength.’ 31The second is this: ‘Love your neighbour as yourself.’ No other commandment is greater than these.”


The verse you quoted at the top of your post, and the Christmas story, both invalidate what I've been hearing in recent years-  the approach that Jesus Christ was God, the same God who created in Genesis...

To the best of my knowledge, neither Christmas nor observing/celebrating Jesus' birth is mentioned anywhere in the Bible... and like others have said, it isn't even possible to know exactly when he was born.  
Someone posted above:  September;  I'd always heard:  August.  The fact is nobody knows.


----------



## Remy (Dec 15, 2022)

debodun said:


> Nowhere in the Bible is it indicated that we should observe Christ's day of birth in any fashion. The celebration of Christmas stems from pagan rituals that occurred around the winter solstice. Early Christian adapted those to mark the day. We can't know when the actual day was anyway.


This basically my understanding. I don't celebrate Christmas. I just decided to decorate some after not having any growing up. And if I want to, I can.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Dec 15, 2022)

If I believed the Christian story, God would probably say, Happy Birthday Son


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 15, 2022)

So many people won't even answer their phones these days because they don't recognize the number on the caller ID. And so many people don't or won't speak or look like nto the eyes of strangers in the street. So what if one of those calls were from "God" or the ne of those street people were one of his messengers? 

I appreciate that you're a curious sort in asking this question, OP, but we should ask ourselves why can't we live more like we claim we wish to and not ask so many rhetorical questions that we know will never be answered to anyone's satisfaction.

Merry Christmas everybody! Maybe be that's what god would say.


----------

